# Problem With Ride's Wedgie Footbeds



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Would love to help but I havn't examined the new EX's... I have the 09 NRc's and the footbed is a bit different...

Can you post a picture of what you're talking about? Maybe someone has an answer for you though.

There is always the nifty blue loc tite fix.... I would be surprised if the screws don't have blue loc tite on them already


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

The wedgie footbeds have nothing to do with the binding plate and screws, which haven't changed since last year. You either need longer screws if you feel they are too short, or to add loctite to the screw threads. I recommend adding a dab of loctite to each screw, letting it dry, and then screwing them down.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

Also make sure you didn't cross thread them with your big bag drill because then you won't ever get them tight.

Trust us, this has nothing to do with Wedgies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

$Lindz$ said:


> Also make sure you didn't cross thread them with your big bag drill because then you won't ever get them tight.
> 
> Trust us, this has nothing to do with Wedgies.


Truth to that especially for $Lindz$. The dude modded wedgies to work with his binding.


----------



## surfstar (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm thinking that you overtightened tham with the drill and that could be causing them to be able to loosen up with riding. If you're happy with your stance, try some loctite. Hand tight should be all anyone needs.


----------



## FacePlanter (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe wrap teflon tape around the screws and install...works on shower heads and pipe fittings to keep things tight.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

FacePlanter said:


> Maybe wrap teflon tape around the screws and install...works on shower heads and pipe fittings to keep things tight.


Pipe threads are tapered, totally different situation. With a straight cut thread the teflon will make it more likely to loosen not less as it's primarily a lubricant not a sealant. Loctite is the correct product here as long as it's metal to metal and not metal to plastic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

many people have problems and post threads like this over and over...like surf star, my guess is you over tightened them with "the big bad drill" causing them to never get tight..i would highly recommend never using a drill on snowboard binding unless its torque adjusted and u tune it way down...but even then i believe the best way is to grag the biggest screw driver you can find, add a little lock tight in your case (new hardware come with it on it), and tighten them as hard as you can and stop when u feel the screw head starting to strip. if you strip the top or pop a blood vessel you have went to tight...and remember always tighten diagonal screws...so constantly tighten the screws across from each other.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

FacePlanter said:


> Maybe wrap teflon tape around the screws and install...works on shower heads and pipe fittings to keep things tight.


qft

that was going to be my suggestion. and its not like locktite, itll come free just as easy as it went it. if you go that route be sure to read labels, there are three different kinds with different properties.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

WeRunDp said:


> many people have problems and post threads like this over and over...like surf star, my guess is you over tightened them with "the big bad drill" causing them to never get tight..i would highly recommend never using a drill on snowboard binding unless its torque adjusted and u tune it way down...but even then i believe the best way is to grag the biggest screw driver you can find, add a little lock tight in your case (new hardware come with it on it), and tighten them as hard as you can and stop when u feel the screw head starting to strip. if you strip the top or pop a blood vessel you have went to tight...and remember always tighten diagonal screws...so constantly tighten the screws across from each other.





surfstar said:


> I'm thinking that you overtightened tham with the drill and that could be causing them to be able to loosen up with riding. If you're happy with your stance, try some loctite. Hand tight should be all anyone needs.


Exactly, never, ever use a drill to tighten anything to do with a snowboard IMO. Except maybe the mounts on your work bench :laugh:. 

I only ever tighten snug + a couple turns on all my screws, and i rarely have to tighten anything, even old bindings+oldboard.. sorry bud, i think everyone else is right, pick a stance you like and locktite er in good :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Ya im gonna fool around with some new stances and then use loc tite. Thanks for the help


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

WaterPog said:


> Pipe threads are tapered, totally different situation. With a straight cut thread the teflon will make it more likely to loosen not less as it's primarily a lubricant not a sealant. Loctite is the correct product here as long as it's metal to metal and not metal to plastic.


Loctite will void the board and binding warranty. Teflon tape is the way to go. I had issues 15 years ago with screws loosening and was told by Burton to use teflon tape. I have NEVER had my screws come loose since then.

--rick


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

If i contacted ride directly could they do anything?


----------

